# south bend lathe 16" dial



## speelman@embarqmail.com (Dec 22, 2012)

I wood like make large dial conversion for South Bend 16" I have the small dial lathes.What is the size for large dial South Bend 16"


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 23, 2012)

I would like to see someones conversion also , I've been thinking about making a set using split collars for dials ,putting them over my factory dials so I didn't have to remove them. I have it on my to do list with all my other hairbrained ideas  :nuts:


----------



## ljbenjam (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a 16 with the insert to make it the 24inch. So we are real similar. Here is want information I have been able to gather over the past several months dealing with the indicators. Not the detail I believe you are looking for but it is a start, and the notes give the graduations.
As you determine the sizes, please keep us informed so that as I start making my own, I’ll have a bases.  Enjoy!! 
Larry


----------



## Chuck Rhoades (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a 16" with direct reading dials. I went and measured them for you. The cross slide dial is 3" with 250 marks. The compound dial is 2 1/4" with 200 marks. Hope it's what your looking for.


----------



## speelman@embarqmail.com (Dec 26, 2012)

*Chuck Rhoades*

Yes Measurement  are what I am look for the dial Compound .If you have time  measured the top Compound for me.thank you.


----------

